# Sharpening settings for Canon DPP 4 and 7DMKII?



## JRPhotos (Nov 21, 2014)

What does everyone generally use for your unsharp settings in DPP? I know that it depends on your lens, but in general, what do you use?


----------



## bainsybike (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't like the unsharp mask, so I just use Sharpness set to 3 (2 if using digital lens optimizer) for most things. This with a 5D classic and EOS M.


----------

